# Gen Raheel says army will turn CPEC dream into reality



## Muhammad Omar

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif on Friday said that security forces are ready to pay any price to turn the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) dream into reality.

“We are aware of all the campaigns against CPEC,” said the army chief.

During his visit to the headquarters of the newly raised Special Security Division (SSD), responsible for the security of CPEC projects, the army chief instructed the force to take all possible measures to make all CPEC related projects a success.

COAS was given a detailed briefing over raising of the force and the security threats faced by the CPEC project.

Gen Raheel Sharif reiterated the army’s commitment to provide security for CPEC and the work force involved in the projects, terming the plan a game changer for Pakistan and its people.

On arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Malik Zafar Iqbal and Major General Abid Rafique, Commander SSD.

The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometer network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, northwestern China’s Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Proposed by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, the CPEC will act as a bridge for the new Maritime Silk Route that envisages linking three billion people in Asia, Africa and Europe.

An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries last year during President Xi Jinping’s historic visit to Pakistan.

The project links China’s strategy to develop its western region with Pakistan’s focus on boosting its economy, including the infrastructure construction of Gwadar Port, together with some energy cooperation and investment programs.

It also involves road and railway construction including an upgrade of the 1,300-km Karakoram Highway, the highest paved international road in the world which connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountains.

The CPEC will reduce China’s routes of oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East by thousands of kilometers, making Gwadar a potentially vital link in China’s supply chain.

Pakistan has reason to believe that the Indian spy agency, Research and Analysis Wing (RAW), has established yet another desk with a special allocation of a huge sum of money to scuttle CPEC.

According to reports in the local media, RAW, created in the wake of the 1965 war between Pakistan and India, has been assigned the gigantic assignment to ruin the trade corridor project, the biggest operation after the creation of Bangladesh tasked to it immediately after its creation way back in September 1968.

Pakistan’s intelligence gathering agencies had collected authentic evidence and proof about the designs of RAW that has already initiated its work. RAW is known for sponsoring terror activities for attaining its objectives. It is engaged in promoting and aiding disruptive elements in Pakistan to destabilise the country.

The budget of RAW isn’t known to anyone but $300 million have been earmarked initially for subverting the economic corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

This army man is like the Donald trump of South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

aazidane said:


> This army man is like the Donald trump of South Asia



Really? How so? They are quite the opposite. Trump has no dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

aazidane said:


> This army man is like the Donald trump of South Asia



Don't Insult Gen Raheel by Comparing him with Donald Duck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JonAsad

aazidane said:


> This army man is like the Donald trump of South Asia


Are you stupid or what? -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

Man craves too much media attention like Donnie


----------



## Bratva

aazidane said:


> Man craves too much media attention like Donnie



Show one statement that he gave on media, either by coming on live tv channel or speaking directly to media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

aazidane said:


> Man craves too much media attention like Donnie



General Sharif is a man of honor. He isn't like 4 feet tall Bangladeshi generals who remain silent and can't take any soldier-like actions when their officers are killed like stray dogs, and their wives and daughters are raped by the very soldiers they are supposed to command. He commands a standing army with convictions to stand up to a 7x larger enemy whose redemption lies in Pak's destruction. His men are killing and get killed in relentless war against proxies having full faith in his command. I know it's a little difficult for Bangladeshi folks to understand for what they know is officers and soldiers killing each other like goons in the street..

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## spinghar

is he pointing towards the stance of Baloch and Pashtun nationalist?


----------



## kbd-raaf

HAKIKAT said:


> General Sharif is a man of honor. He isn't like 4 feet tall Bangladeshi generals who remain silent and can't take any soldier-like actions when their officers are killed like stray dogs, and their wives and daughters are raped by the very soldiers they are supposed to command. He commands a standing army with convictions to stand up to a 7x larger enemy whose redemption lies in Pak's destruction. His men are killing and get killed in relentless war against proxies having full faith in his command. I know it's a little difficult for Bangladeshi folks to understand for what they know is officers and soldiers killing each other like goons in the street..



Redemption, lulz.


----------



## illusion8

This is a civilian project, any other country, and the chief would have got a shut up call.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

Phantom271 said:


> Due to corrupt culture of South asia an authority is need to keep the politicians in check and for projects to get completed on time.
> A strong Pakistan army supporting democracy will make Pakistan the first non corrupt nation in South asia.And the campaign is already started with all corrupt politicians fleeing the country.
> 
> Aapka kia hoga kalia



Pakis have a long history of putting all their eggs in one basket and lifting up one guy to the top most citadel and then dumping him when he comes up short, that has been the case from the bhuttos to the zias to the musharafs to kyani and will continue on.

It just takes an average mind to know from one experience that the army and its generals need to remain in their barracks, but getting fooled and hoping that the next general is the promised messiah that will magically transform a dump into a paradise? - they are trained and paid to man the borders , not run civilian projects and take cuts out of it.

The leadership comes from the people, the corrupt are the people - it takes more than a general to change a mindset. The rule needs to be with the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

illusion8 said:


> This is a civilian project, any other country, and the chief would have got a shut up call.


A civilian project in a war torn, war stricken area. No?


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Why does the boss keep on reiterating the same thing ?
Every now and then he gives a statement about CPEC and its security.
We are giving an impression that CPEC is the last thing which can save Pakistan and we'll be doomed if the CPEC bubble bursts.
Our security situation is still volatile and we have a lot to do to achieve the anticipated results of CPEC and our history regarding mega projects is no good.
CPEC should not be portrayed as Pakistan's lifeline.It's a very ambitious project and again,too many things need to be done the right way to enjoy the benifits after a decade or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Well perhaps COAS wants to gives an impression that Pak Army will not allow politicians to mess it up,the whole project..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Well perhaps COAS wants to gives an impression that Pak Army will not allow politicians to mess it up,the whole project..



Pak army is intelligent enough to understand that without a strong economy they can't have a strong defense. CPEC is the gateway to add new dimensions for a rock solid economy. With even present state of the economy they are putting stiff resistance in all fronts. If I were a policy maker of the Pak's enemies I would have had nightmares at the mere thought of Pak's having a stronger economy...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mikkix

Generall sb should avoid such media attention. Army. Bearucrats a d Politicians wasted time. World was focussing on development and economy since 1990 after ussr collapsed and our top notch played hide and seek. Very unfortunate to see that now game is not in our hands and soon to be over now thanks to politicians bearucrats and army. What I am saying when soon to be over because if you see how endia building its defence and others which clearly states that it will be just a matter of time. 
Only God can bless Pakistan.


----------



## NABZ

illusion8 said:


> Pakis have a long history of putting all their eggs in one basket and lifting up one guy to the top most citadel and then dumping him when he comes up short, that has been the case from the bhuttos to the zias to the musharafs to kyani and will continue on.
> 
> It just takes an average mind to know from one experience that the army and its generals need to remain in their barracks, but getting fooled and hoping that the next general is the promised messiah that will magically transform a dump into a paradise? - they are trained and paid to man the borders , not run civilian projects and take cuts out of it.
> 
> The leadership comes from the people, the corrupt are the people - it takes more than a general to change a mindset. The rule needs to be with the people.


I agree with your first point but you consumed little bit too much of your conscience in making the second one without knowing the history. Muslims have a history of rulers who were their c n c as well. It's in the very behavior and it requires patience and time to mend it other way.


----------



## spinghar

Phantom271 said:


> No he is pointing towards afghans namak harams.You should hurry up as this man has less than 9 months left and who knows what the next Chief will have in mind for afghans.Baloch and Pashtuns love their country and if you dont believe why dont you send your impotent men


like a donkey love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

spinghar said:


> is he pointing towards the stance of Baloch and Pashtun nationalist?



Probably yes. But the other fact is that all these Nationalists have agreed to NS' plan.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Well perhaps COAS wants to gives an impression that Pak Army will not allow politicians to mess it up,the whole project..



I think this is the subtle message, our Honourable PML-N Government is doing everything in its power to make this Project a corruption fest for itself so they can suck the blood further of the Nation. 

First project for CPEC worth $1.9 billion awarded to our Honorable Saif ur Rehman. Go figure what's going to happen in the future with other Projcts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

So he is indirectly giving this message to all those corrupt "SIYASATDAN" who can/will try their best to sabotage this project good.


----------



## SBD-3

illusion8 said:


> This is a civilian project, any other country, and the chief would have got a shut up call.


Army is the guarantor of smooth execution of the project. That's why COAS intervened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

notorious_eagle said:


> I think this is the subtle message, our Honourable PML-N Government is doing everything in its power to make this Project a corruption fest for itself so they can suck the blood further of the Nation.
> 
> First project for CPEC worth $1.9 billion awarded to our Honorable Saif ur Rehman. Go figure what's going to happen in the future with other Projcts.



When the river flows everyone drinks from it, donkey hyena lagar bagar cheeta lion wilder beast elephant. Some of them will even hunt eachother. Small stream here and there will also start moving. Let the river flow, its news of spring.

Btw i just thought what should be the nick name of CPEC. Like Indus is life line of Pakistan and starts from north and goes to southern sea. CPEC is the same. So how about Indus II or Metal Indus because of metal roads.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

This is a "do or die" situation for the Paks, and for RAW it's "make or break". InshaAllah CPEC will be completed and Pak economy will move to a new league. Entire Pakistan will be transformed into a mega construction site for highways, dams, power plants, industries, mass housing etc. No amount of resistance is enough this time for Murad-i Ilahi is looking down with Sifat-i Jemil (subhanAllah)!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Reason Gen says it again and again that we'll make/turn CPEC Dream in to Reality are Politicians of KPK and Sindh 
New demands of Sindh Gov After KPK Gov 
General Raheel is not a attention seeker


----------



## Who.Cares

Muhammad Omar said:


> The Reason Gen says it again and again that we'll make/turn CPEC Dream in to Reality are Politicians of KPK and Sindh
> New demands of Sindh Gov After KPK Gov
> General Raheel is not a attention seeker


These PPP Sindh should just shut up. They had recently five years and there is not a single thing they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Who.Cares said:


> These PPP Sindh should just shut up. They had recently five years and there is not a single thing they did.



8 years to be exact

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Lavrentiy

Army Chief's dream would become reality once DHAs are set up all along the CPEC.


----------



## litman

the politicians are trying their best to make it another kalabagh dam. good job raheel sharif


----------

